# How to tune channels to TV rem. buttons?



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all.

I need advice on how to tune an LG LCD HDTV so that the channels correspond to my selection of the remote control number buttons.

The manual says nothing about how to do this.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Remotes work that way out of the box. Perhaps you could provide more detail as to the problem and what you're trying to do.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

How to tune channels to selected number-buttons on a remote control:

Click the 'pdf' option - and then open it up after it has downloaded (approx 5 seconds).

This is the manual for an LG LCD HDTV... nearly 100 pages.

Simply point out to me, please, where is the info on how to tune channels to whichever remote control buttons one wishes to match them up with.

'Select' : type in 'LCD TV'
Model: '42LC7D'

http://au.lge.com/products/sidemenu/lis ... manu.jhtml

Thank you.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't understand. All television remotes respond to the numeric buttons pressed. If yours doesn't, there's something wrong with it. Take it back to where you bought it.

When I drive a car, I know that pressing the accelerator causes it to move. Yet that isn't in the manual. If pressing the accelerator didn't cause the car to move, I'd take it to a mechanic.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't understand the chart. 

Maybe someone else will have better advice for you.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

After making an automatic scan of the airways to find TV channels, they end up being stored to the remote control buttons as you see them here in black text.

The red text is how I would like to match-up these TV channels to the remote control buttons.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know the model but since you have the manual in hand it'll tell you how (just takes some looking, probably lengthy). You'll usually find this under setup, tuning channels. 
In automatic tuning mode the TV (on first installation) will just run thru the bandwidth it receives and install czhannels as it finds them (from low Mhz to higher Mhz) and shove them on the Programme numbers (from 1 upwards) as it finds.
There should be the possibility to edit afterwards, i.e. move selected channels to the Pr.-No. desired.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

Three adults who have all done tuning channels to remote control buttons before, can't figure this one out. 

If it can't be done with this digital TV - then this should be stated clearly in the manual. 

I have no doubt that 90% of people buying this model of TV will be experiencing the same frustration with this.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I can't figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

DoubleHelix said:


> I can't figure out what the problem is.




The numbered buttons on the remote control run from 1 to 9.

Every single home entertainment equipment that I have ever owned has allowed the user to select which remote control numbered buttons correspond to which channels wish to view.

The remote controls for my DVD Players, TVs, VCR's, Set Top Boxes - all of them allow the user to match-up TV channels to whichever remote control buttons one chooses.

But so far I can't see how you do this with the LG LCD HDTV.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

did you call the maufacturer's tech support line?

USA Corporate Headquarters
1000 Sylvan Avenue
Englewood Cliffs, NJ 07632

800-243-0000

should have been in the manual


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Pages 36 to 42 of the manual seem to cover the relevant points. The most relevant being that you can only assign analogue programmes to numbers of your desire. Digital ones, no!

For those you need to go into the OSD and scroll and select.

Most TV makers have done away with the "assign to number" feature in their digital tuners. It's caused basically by many countries having some 150 or 500 channels or more via digital terrestrial or cable. That's particularly annoying here in Spain where at the moment there are only some 16 stations coming digitally by air (and I get none of them due to location). But I work with a Sat-dish anyway and tune thru the Sat-Receiver and I could punch in 378 or something on that but wouldn't haven't the slightest anymore what that would be. 
The favourite list on your TV might be a help, although it won't precisely do what you're looking for.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

daniel_b2380 said:


> did you call the maufacturer's tech support line?
> 
> USA Corporate Headquarters
> 1000 Sylvan Avenue
> ...


Thanks. I emailed them a while ago, and I'm hoping to get a reply.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, Buffoon.

I'm trying to set this up for my 80-year old neighbour who lives alone. 

I'm finding it impossible to believe that a piece of sophisticated technology like a High Definition TV doesn't have this capability.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Tourist said:


> Thanks, Buffoon.
> 
> I'm trying to set this up for my 80-year old neighbour who lives alone.
> 
> I'm finding it impossible to believe that a piece of sophisticated technology like a High Definition TV doesn't have this capability.


Well if you buy LG, you buy Korean. It used to be Gold Star.

I've got a Sony of the Bravia series which actually (still) does what you want. But if I ever get a transmission mast that'll supply more digital stations I'll be glad for the scroll menu. With the number of stations, I don't know what number assigning will do for your neighbour (never mind which age) but it'll confuse the heck out of me.


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

I have her analogue TV channels set to her VCR r/c numbered buttons as she likes them to be matched up.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I look at the picture and read the posts, and I don't get what the problem is. I've never programmed the numeric buttons on a remote control to go to whatever channel I wanted. I just don't see how it's possible to enter "3" on the remote, and somehow expect to get to a digital channel "2-2".


----------



## Tourist (Jul 18, 2008)

The right-side arrangement is more logical and compact than the left-side arrangement.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That may be what you want, but I've never known a remote to be capable of that type of programming.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Doublehelix,

Think of it as Hot-Keys for your favorits list....just like programing the number keys on your cell phone to speed dial the set phone #'s...... Holding the "1" key for 1 second dials home, holding the "2" key dials work and so on......

It's not the remote that is being programmed it is the TV being set to respond to the action taken with the remote.

some TV's have this function for the "favorite channel" list instead of hitting the "favorites" button and a grid coming up on the TV that you then navigate with the "Arrow" and "Enter" buttons.

Page 42 of your MANUAL explains how to set your favorite channels.


----------

